# 1:240 Scale Refit



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

This project had been languishing. The sea anchor has been cut away and it is now moving forward again.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## 11b30b4 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bigjimslade, what will the length be on this once finished? Looking forward to following your build


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I wish someone would do a 1/200 or 1/144 one some day.

Any builds are great, but I always wonder why the goofy scales.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Nothing goofy about the scale.

1/240 (1" = 20', or 1/10" = 2') is exactly one-half the size of the studio model, which is at 1/120 scale (1" = 10', or 1/10" = 1').

These are very common scales for English measurement, just not common kit scales.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks. I realize that its 1/2 the studio model.
1/144 is also a common mathmatical breakdown. 
I'm not complaining, rather I'm trying to understand the attraction to a scale that is not in the realm of the common kit scales.

Greg Jein may have started it all with his 1/2 studio model of the TOS E for 'Trials and Tribbleations'.
For him, he was making a smaller copy of the 11 footer and 1/2 was easy for measurements.

But for us, a common kit scale allows the possible use of other common scale items such as people or other items.
People are readily available in 1/144, 1/200, 1/350 and so on.
For 1/240, people as well would have to be made from scratch.

Also, at (1/200 - 1/192) he could use the Vulcan Shuttle kit and have it be scale.

As I said, all builds are great, I'm just trying to understand the attraction to the 1/2 studio scale thing.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice work so far... I like that your hull panels and details are nice and subtle, and not blatantly over-emphasized.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

*Update*

All the replacement masters are now done. (As to why they had to be replaced, long story.)

The length is 50".

The reason for the scale was it that it made doing the drafting easier. It appears that the original model was done to english measurements.

Doing 1/2 of the original makes it easier to conform.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Some more pictures. Gives some idea of the detail and size.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice, man... as before, I applaud your attention to detail.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks incredible. How did you create the masters? 3-D printing, machining, by hand? 

I have a thumb like that also!


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Its from 3D printing.

Not being experienced in Star Trek modeling, I am not sure how the detail varies from other kits. I have a PL 350 and the detail is a bit different. There are a few extra grid lines here that that PL Kit omits.

The computer model itself is in a constant state of revision that would only end if I could get access to the studio model.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

I shudder to think what kind of price this will command, if kitted! :S


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

*Update*

More pictures


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

It's looking great.

How do you smooth up the printed parts without removing/obscuring small details?

---------------


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

The smaller parts are done at higher resolution (and cost) and do not need much cleanup.

For the larger ones, primer and sanding. The details on those tend to be much heaver. These will not find on the high resolution tables.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

*Update*

New picture.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

*Parts being cast*

How some of the stuff looks.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a million questions. But beautiful! Any place on the web to read about equipment, cost, materials, project requests, etc? _I mean in general terms._ Not necessarily for this specific build. 
I'll be watching this one! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

One question that leaps out at me is why you've made multiple landing bay doors, multiple torpedo tube sets, etc. Are you just covering your bases, or do you plan to "kit" this for sale to others? Or, perhaps, are the different parts literally physically different (and if so, why so?)


----------



## TohoFan (Feb 18, 2006)

What skill and attention to detail! I applaud you sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

I am in utter awe at this project. I mean, where you find the room to put it once done will be a feat unto it's own, but more than that is the quality of the pieces that you have produced so far. Truly, truly, TRULY amazing. I can't wait to see more..... Keep up the lovingly fantastic work.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

is this a scratch built ship or kit.....I cant tell it looks do good !


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

It's scratch built. However, I think it is being cast for a kit.

Someone asked about the duplicates. Some are casts. Some the 3d printer made as duplicates.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Here are a couple more showing the impulse engine. The dome and the frame around the dome are separate parts to give a more crisp look.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

*More Pictures*

Thought I'd show some updates on the 1/2 scale refit.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That looks beautiful! Amazing work.


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Getting definitive*

I would love to now if this being made into a kit. I would love one!!!
I know he stated making 3D duplicates so I am hoping it will be a kit.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

*Some More*

Here are a couple more that illustrate the computer modeling aspect. 

What's the big hump on the saucer? When I designed the computer model I thought it would make sense to have the bridge overlap the its base. This way someone building the thing would not have to worry about light leaks all around.

Also, notice that the vertical lip before you get to the saucer. That is in the studio model but I never see it in plans or on kits.

For proper mating, the pylon ends have a very odd shape. I was able to create that in the model. When the pieces are together you don't get the odd mating like you do on the PL kit.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Very well engineered.Beautiful work


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

*New Photos*

I just got these today. Theses show how the bridge fits on top of the projection on the top of the saucer.

In the rear view you can see that the top section of the bridge down start out as vertical. It's not a grove (as shown on a lot of plans and models).


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Just the shapes and the sharpness are a pure joy to see! Stunning work, just stunning.

Rich


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

I have been assisting John with molding some of these parts and was able to get a few parts cast as well. The detail that John created on the printed parts are amazing. 

I cannot wait to see this kit fully built.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

And some more.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Here is part of the deflector dish area where the dash ring is and also the front grill of the bussard.


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Looking great, Jim & Scott!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

BigJimSlade deserves the credit for all of the detailed TurboCad work. I am just helping with casting a few parts. All I know is that this is going to be a beautiful kit and the most detailed refit that will be available.

Scott


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's a video with a lot of pictures. 





The back story here is that the masters were made and someone was supposed to create molds. Those that were supposed to be making molds were not doing so. Not only that, they damaged the masters through neglect. This shows the master repair. As you can see the parts look beautiful.


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Looks great*

I am really interested in getting this kit


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

*Size Comparison*

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Rg2Mn00sESo/TuzWxalJbvI/AAAAAAAABcc/k1IHom-df_U/s1600/Refit-1501.jpg


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-3G9vqIhDtEA/TuzXPbHqyPI/AAAAAAAABdM/PZ1GEdZQsCc/s1600/Refit-1505.jpg


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

*Update: Large Image*


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

Awesome work. Save me one..LOL


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Y'know what helps to sell the scale? Sharp details and tiny windows.

( Well, it's big, too. )


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

My God that's a big ship....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

*gasp*


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

*The First Casts*

Here is a picture of the first engineering hull off the line ...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Clean, jellybean! :thumbsup:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I can't believe how much you have accomplished with this Jim. 
Really well done.


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

Greatness


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

*I Want One!*

Any plans for producing this kit in numbers? I for one would be willing to shell out for a great pop like this... i/350 seems too small now, dang it!


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Ditto here. Looks Great*



whiskeyrat said:


> Any plans for producing this kit in numbers? I for one would be willing to shell out for a great pop like this... i/350 seems too small now, dang it!


Ditto here. Looks Great! How much is this going to cost and where do we get them? Thanks


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

It's so large and has so many pieces that mold making is still going on.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

*Excellent detail*

The portholes look like they are the correct size; on the PL 1/350 kit they are far too big, and don't look properly scaled. This seems to be a perennial problem with Enterprise kits, I'm glad someone's finally got it right. If you decide to start selling kits of this pop I would love to be first in line! I'll be folloeing this thread very closely, really great work!:thumbsup:


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

I was happy with the size of the re-fit,however the more I studied the studio model I became very unhappy with the inaccurate details(fat nacelles,etc.)of the polar lights version. I hope this is offered. I love the attention to details! Fantastic work!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

whiskeyrat said:


> The portholes look like they are the correct size; on the PL 1/350 kit they are far too big, and don't look properly scaled.


Yep. On the PL Refit, here's my plan to fix that: 1) fill the window holes with putty (2) press the window into the wet putty and remove the excess so the window/hole gap is filled (3) sand the window flush to the hull (4) mask the windows with _smaller_ circular masks, and (5) paint. We'll see how that turns out.

But yes, Jim, your model looks amazing.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

*portholes*



SteveR said:


> Yep. On the PL Refit, here's my plan to fix that: 1) fill the window holes with putty (2) press the window into the wet putty and remove the excess so the window/hole gap is filled (3) sand the window flush to the hull (4) mask the windows with _smaller_ circular masks, and (5) paint. We'll see how that turns out.
> 
> But yes, Jim, your model looks amazing.


Sounds like a good plan, SteveR, if it's successful I'd like to see the results! I've always thought that they should be much smaller, otherwise the entire ship appears out of scale and somewhat toy-like. And I like the really sharp details on this 1/240 incarnation, the PL refit always seemed too rounded and soft, again rendering the ship sort of toy-like in appearance. at scale, smaller detail and edges should be pretty sharp, in my opinion that's one of the qualities that lends that extra degree of realism to a build.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

bigjimslade said:


> Here is a picture of the first engineering hull off the line ...



I've just gone through this thread for the first time.

Incredible!!!!!!!!

I remember corresponding with you years ago when you were so fervorantly working on your first blueprints.

You have poured your heart into this one for what must be literally thousands of hours!

I'm glad to see how far you have come with this, all the way back from then to now.

Congratulations on a fantastic project!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

I have gotten to see these parts first hand and they are beautiful. A lot of detail has gone into it. That is for sure.

Scott


----------

